# Kein Center bei 5.1-Sound (eigentlich 6.1)



## Mr.Mista (12. Februar 2003)

Tach Leude

Hab mir jetz n Surround-Boxen-Dings für meine neue 5.1-Karte gekauft (noname)... müsste manchen aus meinen früheren Threads bekannt sein  

Nun is n ganz anderes Problem aufgetretetn als ich erwartet hab...
Meine Front-Center-Box geht net!! 

Am verstärker, Kabel und der Box selbst liegts net, hab ich getestet...
wenn ichs bei meinem Vadder anschließ (SB Live!) dann geht se.

Es muss also an meiner Karte liegen... Doch egal was ich umstelle, welchr Treiberversion und was für sounds ich abspiele... aus der Center-Box kommt kein Sound...

weiss einer was ich da machen kann?


----------



## eViLaSh (13. Februar 2003)

vielleicht umtauschen ?!

womöglich is das ding defekt...


----------



## Mr.Mista (13. Februar 2003)

Ich probiers heut noch des mal bei meinem Bruder anzuschließen, der hat die gleiche Karte. Obse defekt is wird man dann sehn


----------

